# Bowl Adze



## cgseymour (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello All,
After a recent storm I was able to harvest some wood I would like to turn in to bowls.
Nothing fancy, maple and oak mostly.

I was hoping to get some guidance on sources for a bowl adze.

Anyone have any suggestions?

I would like to keep the price within reason, have thought about maybe an angle grinder and a turboplane type wheel, but there is something about using hand tools that appeals to me.

Thank you


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 1, 2018)

@Brink


----------



## cgseymour (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you Mike -- Should I just reach out to @Brink directly?

Thank you


----------



## Steve Walker (Jun 1, 2018)

@barry richardson bought one here while back I believe.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 1, 2018)

Mine was made by a blacksmith from a ball peen hammer.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 1, 2018)

This is the one I've used. 
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/pfeil-small-curved-head-adze


----------



## Brink (Jun 1, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> This is the one I've used.
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/pfeil-small-curved-head-adze



Those Pfeils are very popular in my group


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 1, 2018)

I got one a while back. I will post the details in a couple of days. In Zion Canyon now, very sketchy phone service here.......


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2018)

Here is the one I bought








have used it for a couple of projects and it worked fine, but it is the first one I've ever owned, so I'm no expert. I just noticed this one on Amazon which I would have bought if I had seen it. The main benefit is it is beveled on the outside, makes sharpening and honing much easier





For some reason cant attach the Amazon link, but these are the pics, just search "Curved Bowl Woodcarving Woodworking Adze - Small Curve - Steel 4150!!!" for the first one, second just search narex adze


----------



## cgseymour (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you all for the insights.
Another quick question, I see some "sets" ( straight, small curve, large curve ) of adzes available, is this necessary or should the single curved adze be enough?

Thank you

Chris


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2018)

I would start with just a small sized curved adz

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cgseymour (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you Barry 
I truly appreciate the advice

Thank you


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 3, 2018)

cgseymour said:


> Thank you Barry
> I truly appreciate the advice
> 
> Thank you



I agree with Barry. Don't spend any more than necessary to get started. Also check eBay for these. I've seen them listed several times. 
Of course, you will also need several carving tools to finish the surface after you rough it out. When you know what you need, post it here. I have a large number of Swiss Made carving tools that I'll be selling.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 3, 2018)

I've seen a few at antique stores, often less than $50. A friend took an old tire hammer and ground an edge on it. Said it worked good for shallow bowls, over 12" in diameter. Said his hands got in the way once or twice...Hate to think about it. He has all of his digits and I did not ask how bad it was.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2018)

I looked in antique stores for a long time and could never find one, but I'm not in antique tool country....


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 3, 2018)

Beautiful hand forged stuff: 

http://www.blackbearforge.com/axes.htm


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 28, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I agree with Barry. Don't spend any more than necessary to get started. Also check eBay for these. I've seen them listed several times.
> Of course, you will also need several carving tools to finish the surface after you rough it out. When you know what you need, post it here. I have a large number of Swiss Made carving tools that I'll be selling.


I’d like to be tagged when you post those for sale.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 29, 2018)

against.the.grain said:


> I’d like to be tagged when you post those for sale.


Will do. Which of the Swiss Made carving tools are you looking for?


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 29, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Will do. Which of the Swiss Made carving tools are you looking for?


Wider, shallow sweep gouges for smoothing out bowls and the like.


----------



## spaz (Jul 3, 2018)

That Narex looks like a nice adze. Hopefully you can give us some feedback on it.

Head over to : mountainwoodcarvers.com, and select the clearance tab. I have several of these tools and they are very nice, very comparable to the swiss ones. Maybe better? Enjoy the prices!


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 3, 2018)

spaz said:


> That Narex looks like a nice adze. Hopefully you can give us some feedback on it.
> 
> Head over to : mountainwoodcarvers.com, and select the clearance tab. I have several of these tools and they are very nice, very comparable to the swiss ones. Maybe better? Enjoy the prices!


I bought a few of these and I’m very happy with them. They hold an edge very well. There aren’t a lot of choices left on the wider chisels though


----------



## spaz (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey, I was at a show and was talking to this guy. He uses these large spoon knives on a long handle--like 18 inches. I was thinking this would smooth out a bottom easy (somewhat).
He was even saying people do not want to buy his spoons that are not all nice and smooth. 
www.nicwastermann.co.uk

Good luck!


----------



## spaz (Jul 14, 2018)

sorry, oops
nicwestermann.co.uk


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 14, 2018)

He has beautiful work. Was he on this side of the pond when you ran into him?


----------



## spaz (Jul 15, 2018)

I was talking with a guy who purchased several spoon knives from the guy in the UK. At the arts fair, the person I was talking to had a sawhorse and everything to go with it. And he had these large spoon knives. He also had a beautiful adze by Woodsmith. Also from the UK. I found the site but that model was not available.

--The guy I talked with, ironically, does not make his spoons as one might believe. We had a real, down to earth discussion about wood and tired wrists. He uses a sabre burr in his drill press to hog out the bowl, bandsaw to shape, a custom made sanding piece for the drill press, and some bandsaw shaping. Then off to the sander...

Best wishes!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 31, 2018)

@FranklinWorkshops 
I too would like to be tagged
Not sur just what I am looking for as I am just getting into the dough bowl trap . Thanks
Dave


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 1, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> @FranklinWorkshops
> I too would like to be tagged
> Not sur just what I am looking for as I am just getting into the dough bowl trap . Thanks
> Dave


I know that feeling. Am working on one now using English Walnut.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Aug 1, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I know that feeling. Am working on one now using English Walnut.
> 
> View attachment 151043


Larry, do you use a hold fast to anchor that while you are working on it? The hardest part is carving a bowl for me is in holding the work.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 1, 2018)

Shane, 

I finished the inside as much as possible but left the rim intact. As I worked on the back, I shaped the sides to get close to the final profile I wanted before shaping the ends. As I worked on the ends, I put a thick piece of wood under the center of the carved bowl to support it since I used large screw clamps to hold it down. As you know, if you clamp the bowl enough to hold it firmly on the bench without anything under the excavated area, you can easily crack it. 

When I return to my home shop, I have a Jaw Horse that I recently purchased that should help support such a carving. This bowl measures 20" long and 9" wide. 
Here it is with a mineral oil coating.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 2, 2018)

@FranklinWorkshops 
That is a super bowl
Can't wait to get to it
Dave


----------

